# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  شعر عن عيد الاستقلال

## ملكة الاحساس

قصيدة بمناسبة عيد الاستقلال 
ال63
وعقبال مليون سنة
توّجْتُ باسمكَ أشعاري .. فصار له .... فمُ الزّمانِ .. على الأحقاب قيثارا
أردنّ .. يا وطناً .. رقّتْ نسائمه .... وطابَ سهلاً وأنجاداً وأغوارا
يحتلُّ أسمى مكانٍ .. في ضمائرنا .... من الضّلوعِ له شيّدْنا أسوارا
مهدُ الحضارةِ آي النّور منه سرَتْ .... تَهدي العوالمَ بلداناً وأقطارا
مفاخرٌ غنّتْ الدنيا بروعتها .... كما يغنّي .. حداةُ البيد سُمّارا
أعْظِمْ بيومٍ يزيّن المجدُ مفرقَه .... آساده سطّروا التاريخ أحرارا
السّيف في يدهم كالقّ مُنْجَرِدٌ .... لا يعرفون بوجه الموتِ إدْبارا
ضحَّوْا بأرواحهم كي يستقلّ حمىً .... سما عَلاءً وأبطالاً وآثارا
يومُ العلى عيدُ الاستقلال تنفحُهُ .... عرائسُ الخُلْدِ أزهاراً ونُوّارا
يومُ المفاخرِ الاستقلالُ ما بَرحَتْ .... حناجرُ الخُلْدِ تشدو فيه أشعارا
والثّورةُ الكبرى نورُ الشمسِ بُرْدَتُها .... والعُرْبُ تُحْني لها الهاماتِ إكْبارا
قد وشّحَ الصفحاتِ البيضَ قادتُها .... عزماً وبأساً وإيماناً وإصرارا
شادوا من البذْلِ طوداً شامخاً وذرى .... فاقتْ برِفْعتها نجماً وأقمارا
بين المعالي وأردُنِّ العُلى العربي .... عِشْق كما يعشق الغِرّيدُ أزهارا
في كلّ شبرٍ له فعلٌ ومكرمةٌ .... فمُ الرّجولة يَروي عنه أسْفارا
شبابُهُ أُرْضِعَتْ حبَّ الفِدى قِدَماً .... واسْتلْهَموا من تُراثِ الضّادِ أسرارا
مَنْ غيرُهُمْ يصنعُ الجُلّى بروحِهِمُ .... وفي احتدامِ المنايا .. يأخُذُ الثّارا
يا عاهلَ الوطنِ المحبوبَ عِشْتَ لنا .... فما تقومُ بِهِ قد جَلَّ أقْدارا
يا قائدَ الأردنِ المِقْدامَ دُمْتَ له .... تَبْني عُلاهُ وللأعداءِ قهّارا
وتستعيد لنا التاريخَ ثانيةً .... ودامَ عهدُكَ بالأمجادِ زَخّارا
فَلْنَرْفعِ الرّأسَ في استقلالِ أردُننا .... ما قَبَّلَ النّورُ .. نور الصّبحِ أيّارا
وعاشَ للمجدِ عبدُ اللهِ عاهِلُنا .... يُغْني الصّحائفَ إقْداماً وإيثارا
وعاشتِ الثّورةُ الكبرى لنا قَبَساً .... تُثْري العروبة أبطالاً وثوّارا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وأردننا جميل وأخضر وبخير 

بظل القيادة الهاشميه الحكيمه 
بجهود أجهزتنا الامنيه الباسله 

بمشاركه من قطاعنا العام ليظل بلدنا مزدهر ومتطور

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شكرا ع المرور الجميل يا تحية

----------


## محمد123456

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## رنيم

يسلموووووووووووووووووو على الشعر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعطيك العافيه 

وسيبقى الاردن في قلوبنا ... مهما حيينا ... وعاش القائد المفدى ... وعاش الاردن الغالي

----------


## العاشق ابوملاك

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

[imgl]http://media.nas.mbc.net/media/images/sharingImages/316021.jpg[/imgl] 
الله يعافيكم سيبقى الاردن في قلوبنا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

[imgr]http://www.mooode.com/data/media/308/f1c2c70bf312d32d443128cez2.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

[imgr]http://forum.makkawi.com/imgcache/73615.imgcache.bmp[/imgr]

----------


## العاشق ابوملاك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا أطلب من كل العضاء ولمشرفين 
س1 :كيف اضع موضوع جديد مني عارف
 ارجو ارد من المشرفين المؤولون والمدراء
  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## غير مسجل

كل عام والاردن وسيدنا ابو حسين بالف خير يا رب واتضل الاردن فوق روسنا

----------

